# Douglas County Hunting Club; 4625 acres total



## Jake Allen

Douglas County Hunting Association is looking to add a few 
new members for the 2012/2013 season.
Hunt Deer, Turkey on nearly 4300 acres of land.
Our goal is to provide at least 75 acres, per member, of opportunity to hunt, and enjoy the woods.
We currently have land leased in Carroll, Coweta, Paulding and Taliaferro counties.
Hogs on one of the Taliaferro tracts.  These are good wooded properties with plenty of game;
Not clear cuts.
Maps are Available
Bylaws attached to this post. :cool

Land:
Carroll County: 4 tracts, total 1585 acres, all within 15 minutes of the 
round-a-bout in Whitesburg
Coweta: 1 tract, 300 acres. 20 minutes SE from Whitesburg
Paulding Cty: 515 acres; off Mulberry Rock Rd (Hwy 61 side)
Taliaferro; 3 tracts, approx 2200 acres. South of Sharon, exit 154
on 1-20.

We are a family oriented club and welcome families that wish to hunt together under a single paid membership of $550.00. 
Single memberships are also $550.00 for new members, and $500.00 for renewing members.

We practice herd management on all tracts, with the largest Taliaferro County, and the 650 acre Carroll County tract, managed for 8 points or better. 
Each property has a primitive campsite, and two of the properties, 
Taliaferro and Whitesburg, have large campsites with adequate spots for a camper, 
many with an electrical hook-ups.
Electricity is optional, and is an additional $50.00 per year.
We have a detailed and fair set of bylaws, which we follow, and enforce. 
bylaws. (Bylaws attached to this post)
Each property has an assigned Land Manager, who looks after the tract, enforces the bylaws and
always willing to help folks learn about the property.

Please visit our website for more information:
www.douglascountyhunting.com
Or send me a pm.
Also, feel free to call Jim Rutledge, the club's president: 770-942-4650. 
This will be the 45th season for this Hunting Club.
It is a good club to be a part of.

These maps are of our properties on this side of the State only. Not included is the over 2000 acres in Taliaferro county.


----------



## Firewiz25

Very interested in joining.  Sent PM to you with contact information.


----------



## Jake Allen

Our member meeting is this Sunday, March 11.
If you have interest, it is a good time to learn about the club, and meet a few folks who are, and have been members fro several years.


----------



## wesweaver

Very interested, sent pm thanks


----------



## Jake Allen

I just touched up the Bylaws and added them to the first post.
We still have openings.


----------



## pstrahin

I sent my application and dues off today.  This will be my 1st club EVER.  I hope my son and I make some new friends, enjoy some good fellowship and kill a few deer!


----------



## midas

*Looking for a place to hunt*

Are there still spots available in the Paulding county area?
I am very interested in a place to hunt


----------



## Jake Allen

A spot means you are able to access, and hunt any of our seven tracts of property; these make up the 4300 acres
So yes, hunting opportunities open on the 585 acre pauldong tract


----------



## pstrahin

georgia resident said:


> Which trac will you be hunting?



We will be hunting Coweta and Carroll.  Are you in the club?


----------



## pstrahin

I am an official member of this club.  I got my membership card and tag for my truck Saturday.  My son and I are excited!


----------



## mike4939

Hello, I'm very interested in this club. Its close to home. Is there still any spots available. I would have one other member also.


----------



## Jake Allen

bubbafowler said:


> What are the rules on running Beagles after deer season??



Samll game, after deer, beagles and rabbit hunting okay.
Our Whitesburg Campground tract has alot of rabbit.
You communicate with the Land Manager for the tract you want to hunt with the beagles. Works out good that way.


----------



## georgia resident

New pics on the land


----------



## GHARGIS73

*any spots left for this season?*

i currently live in paulding county and looking for club to join


----------



## Jake Allen

We have property workdays starting this weekend.
If you are interested, this is a good time to meet some members who know that certain piece of property, and meet the Land Manager.
You can look at the property also.

Paulding County Tract: July 28, 8 am (meet at the campsite just inside the gate)
Whitesburg, 650 Acre Acorn Creek, Springer Road: August 4, 8 am
(meet at the Camp on Whitesburg Property)
Coweta: August 11@ 8 am
Taliaferro: August 18 & august 25, 8am at the Main Camp on Hwy 278


----------



## Jake Allen

Just added a new tract of property in Carroll County. This 260 borders
our 650 acre lease on Acorn Creek Road. Our 4 leases in Carroll county are now connected from the campground in Whitesburg, to the end of Springer Road. That is 1585 acres, 30 minutes south of 
Douglasville. Good property too.

A few more memberships are now available.


----------



## camodano

do you still have a opening.


----------



## Jake Allen

camodano said:


> do you still have a opening.


\

Yes.


----------



## Canine3768

Does any of your properties have water areas to possibly do some fishing or some duck hunting?


----------



## camodano

i think i will join next year i was a member once club number was R385 been awhile but might get back in there. got to much tied up in the club i'm in now.


----------



## Steve K

*Steve k*

Any openings email Stevekami@gmail.com


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I just got to ask Why is it named Douglas County Hunting Club when I don't see any land in Douglas County listed?


----------



## extremejeepdoug

Do you have any openings,I didn't think I was going to get to hunt this year but it looks like I will.I only live 4 miles from the Whitesburg land.I was a member years ago and moved away but now I've moved back,Did you loose the Douglas county property and the Taylor co.? Please let me know if you still have openings.
Doug
extremejeepdoug@yahoo.com


----------



## whudson23

I'm interested in joining if you still have openings.  Please call or email me to discuss in more detail.  Cell phone 678-234-9627, email whudson23@comcast.net.  Thanks. Wayne


----------



## Jake Allen

Club is full for 2012 Thanks


----------

